# 68/69 Hideaway or not?



## 400fitz (Jul 7, 2010)

I recently have been planing a resto my 68 hideaway grills and doors and thought.......What do you prefer? Hideaways on 68/69 or not? I know what i like!


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

For me, my '68 GTO had to have hideaways. When I started looking about 10 years ago my preference was for a '68 (would consider '69) GTO, with hideaways, and prefereably with an automatic with the Hurst dual gate shifter, and factory AC since I live in Houston. I wanted factory disk brakes, and didn't really want a vinyl top, but would live with or without those.
So when I found my '68 GTO last February and it had hideaways, Hurst, no vinyl top, factory AC, and power windows at a good price I finally jumped. 
If it hadn't had the hideaways I may not have been so quick to look, and I'm definitely glad I did.
Jeff


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

On my '68 it came with factory hideaways. Years ago I had a front end wreck and had to get a bumper from the junk yard. It was a 69 which I like better than the 68. Problem was when people would always comment on my 69 GTO. I ended up selling that and getting a 68 hideaway.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Hideaways are way cooler.......


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

I prefer the hideaways, and IMO the car was designed for it - non-hideaway cars still look like they were made for it, but they just aren't functional.


----------



## 68_Goat (Nov 7, 2008)

*Hideaways*

Here's my vote (my 68)


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

Hideaways! I am in the market for a 68 and if I have to settle for open headlights, I will convert it. Now, question for y'all, is a conversion an option or is it cost prohibitive?


----------



## 400fitz (Jul 7, 2010)

Enjoy the hunt for a 68! Ames sells a conversion kit for $1300(ouch!) plus you will need to find used bumper brackets and headlight buckets(specific to hideaways) The inner grills are the same for both but you will need a set of hideaway doors. I am sure there will be some misc parts and fabrication needed to do a clean job that are not included in the kit. Hideaways were a must for me when I was on the hunt for a 68. Have fun!


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Fitz. Ouch is right! That kinda raises the need to find one with them. At least it can be done, because in the end, its a must. Hood tach is another one. I had a 67 with a hood tach, it was my favorite part of the car.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Keep an eye on e-bay. Sometmes you can find a bumper complete with hideaways. Grills, doors, buckets etc..... Then you can buy repro misc parts. That's the route my friend went. Forget what he paid, but, if I remember correctly, it wasn't too bad...... He sold his bumper to recoop some of the cost...


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmmm, once again I am a minority, I'm glad mine DOESN'T have hide aways.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

leeps said:


> Hood tach is another one. I had a 67 with a hood tach, it was my favorite part of the car.


:agree
After sorting out the suspension and few odd items I quickly added the hood tach. LOVE IT! One of my favorite things about GTOs, along with the hideaways.
Jeff


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

And the rear spoiler. Got to have that.

Actually, GTO is one of the very few that offered two versions fixed and hideaway grill ( 1st gen Camaro is the only other one I can think of) and both are attractive IMO.

Saw a bench seat ,column shift auto, CHROME bumper 68 GTO years ago and that would be three versions for 68. Would'nt a chrome bumper hideaway car throw everybody for a loop? To the best of my knowledge they never built them that way, anybody got pic's of one?

FWIW I used non hideaway bumper brackets on my car (it's an original hideaway car) because they were like 10+ lbs lighter. I just wish I would have put a fiberglass nose on it, they are mucho lighter!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

ALKYGTO said:


> And the rear spoiler. Got to have that.


Maybe that was tongue in cheek? A rear wing was never an option on a '68. Therefore, I vote no.........JMO


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

HIDEAWAYS....without a second thought! Eric:cheers


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

I am with '68GG', not a fan of the spoiler, though of the two years only available on the 69. For some reason it is tolerable on The Judge, but not the normal models. To 'ALKY's' point, yes it seems few car had the option of the hideaways or not. You had them (like certain years of Riviera) or not. The GTO and the Gen1 Camaro are two where you had a choice based on what box you checked. Let's not forget the 68 and 69 Impala/Caprice. The 68 was very rare. Any others where you had a choice of eyes open or shut?


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

Also ALKY, yes the chrome bumper was an option only on the 68. It was there for people frightened by the endura front end, though very few ordered it. I think it was dropped from the option list mid year and you could not get the hidden headlights with the chrome bumper (though on that I am not certain).


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

69 only rear spoiler also creates lift rather than downforce  but I do like the way it finishes off the car, especially the convertibles. I'd like to put a 70 front spoiler on my car too, I just like the way it looks.

Pretty sad my car has hideaways and in my sig they're up.


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

ALKY, regarding that rear spoiler, if you like it that's pretty much all that matters. That is what makes the hobby great, the cars are an extension of our likes and preferences. That be one massive motor you got there as well


----------



## 60sMotorhead (Nov 19, 2014)

leeps said:


> Also ALKY, yes the chrome bumper was an option only on the 68. It was there for people frightened by the endura front end, though very few ordered it. I think it was dropped from the option list mid year and you could not get the hidden headlights with the chrome bumper (though on that I am not certain).


Interesting.. I did not know the chrome bumper was a '68 option. Saw one once, and thought it was after collision repair. Seems someone would have put HH on a chrome bumper, given that someone made a GTO Camino


----------



## 60sMotorhead (Nov 19, 2014)

leeps said:


> I am with '68GG', not a fan of the spoiler, though of the two years only available on the 69. For some reason it is tolerable on The Judge, but not the normal models. To 'ALKY's' point, yes it seems few car had the option of the hideaways or not. You had them (like certain years of Riviera) or not. The GTO and the Gen1 Camaro are two where you had a choice based on what box you checked. Let's not forget the 68 and 69 Impala/Caprice. The 68 was very rare. Any others where you had a choice of eyes open or shut?


I agree... spoiler on The Judge only. 
Around 1980, I found a 68 Caprice HH front clip for $50.. put them on my Impala, though now in box. HH was also an option on 67 Caprices... super cool. 
Moderator: please remove if not supposed to show non-GTOs here.. only did it as this being a hidden headlight thread, and member mentioned the Chevy.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

No hideaways on my '69, and I'm fine with it. One less ancient mechanical system that I have to mess with, and honestly, I kinda like the look.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I've owned three 69 GTO cars, 1 with hideways and 2 without. The hideway looked cooler, but I like my cars plain and simple, so fixed headlights is what I would've ordered in 1969.


----------



## 60sMotorhead (Nov 19, 2014)

Thinking about it now, IMO.. I'd say open looks 'classier' and hidden looks 'sportier'. Your '69 is beautiful... wow!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

60sMotorhead said:


> Thinking about it now, IMO.. I'd say open looks 'classier' and hidden looks 'sportier'. Your '69 is beautiful... wow!


Thanks for the kind words. That photo was taken at this year's Dallas Autorama while we were setting up the club display, so I had it nice and shiny, tires cleaned, etc, so it was looking its best.

Bear


----------

